

Informal HN Get-Together, Tokyo Japan - Friday 18th of March in Shibuya - jason_tko
http://blog.makeleaps.com/2011/03/informal-hn-get-together-tokyo-japan-friday-18th-of-march-in-shibuya/

======
po
I'm really looking forward to seeing all of you guys again. Sorry for the
short notice… If you can't make it we'll have a real scheduled meet-up some
time soon when things are more calm.

~~~
jason_tko
Likewise - looking forward to seeing everyone there. Take care Tokyo people.

------
patio11
I have a prior commitment, but hope y'all have a fun time, and will see you at
the next HN meetup.

------
gwilkes
I discovered Hacker News very recently and so far I'm amazed at the quality of
the community I've seen here. I'm not sure how I missed it as I've been
reading PG's essays for years.

I just registered to say that I'll be at the get together later today.

~~~
po
Awesome. We'll see you there! Today I realized that we picked an Irish bar and
its kinda close to St Patrick's day. Hopefully it's not too crowded/annoying.
If so we'll think up a plan B and turn it into a bar crawl.

------
rheide
Will it be near the Shibuya Eggman Nuclear Reactor? -->
[http://www.japanprobe.com/2011/03/16/fox-news-clueless-
about...](http://www.japanprobe.com/2011/03/16/fox-news-clueless-about-
japanese-nuclear-plants/)

~~~
po
Oh damn, I didn't even think of that, it's a short walk away. That would have
been a good place! It's a live-house though so maybe not the best venue for a
meet-up.

------
studiomohawk
I've never been to HN Get-Together before, but seems interesting. What do you
guys do mostly? I kinda use Hacker News as a news source. In fact, this is the
very first time I"ve commented.

~~~
jason_tko
Welcome to the conversation!

If you're in Tokyo, I highly recommend dropping by to the next event. It's a
really interesting group of people doing lots of interesting projects.

~~~
studiomohawk
Thanks for the replay. I work at Ebisu so it's really close.

I might be able to drop by since I think I can get out of work early.

------
jason_tko
Check out <http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nhk-world-tv> for the latest updates
on the earthquakes. First time I've not had fun living in a tower building.
I'm feeling every little bump.

~~~
pwim
I never considered it when choosing my apartment, but living on the first
floor has been quite advantageousness over the last week.

------
Xixi
Sadly I can't make it. Please have lots of fun, and see you all at one of the
next events!

------
1331
I would love to go, but I do not want to stray too far from home when a strong
aftershock might make it difficult to return. ;)

Have a great time, and I will be looking forward to the next one!

------
nandemo
Paul, I'll probably go.

Damn, it's shaking right now. Big one.

~~~
po
Right? We announce our intention to drink and the ground moves. I think it's a
sign. Hopefully we'll see you there. :-)

------
jason_tko
Ok Paul, might be just you and me. I'm cool with that. :)

~~~
po
There's gotta be more nerds in Tokyo than just us… I think they've all turned
off their computers to save energy for the blackout. :-)

------
Bjoern
Unfortuantely, can't make it this time. Wish you all good time and catch you
at the next event.

------
mattm
Would be interested in the next scheduled one.

~~~
po
Follow our RSS feed or watch HN and you'll see the announcements. Otherwise
send Jason or me an email (jason or paul @ makeleaps) and... oh shaking now
again... ok I think it stopped... and we'll put you on the mailing list.

------
pwim
Count me in.

------
jedschmidt
can't make it, but will raise a glass of ebisu silk from down here in kyushu.

